# Primos Hot Dog!



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

The very 1st call I bought was the hot dog, and is it just me or is this call supppppppperrrrrr hard to work or am I a tard? I have listened to the cd that comes with it and I also purchased the mastering the art dvd and I cant get anything that sounds remotely close to a coyote. What might I be doing wrong.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

i don't know about the hot dog, but i have the little dog and it seemed to take me a while to get it figured out. it just takes practice.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

It's not a hard call. Just practice.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Every call is different. I have a ton of howlers and each one has to be blown differently.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It was my first call, too. It's harder to learn on than my crit'r call was but once you get it down, it'll be an easy one to use.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

big_al_09 said:


> i don't know about the hot dog, but i have the little dog and it seemed to take me a while to get it figured out. it just takes practice.


the little dog was pretty easy for me. I also own a Dan Thompson red desert howler and that was a cake walk compaired to the hot dog. guess I will just have to drive the wife and dog crazy again. They love me for that..LOL..


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

With all my calls i spend alot of time pulling out the reed and adjusting it in and out to find the tone that i like to hear. My buddy blows the lil dog coyote hunting and that thing sounds like sweet nectar when he blows it.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Any open reed call is hard for new guys to master. That's why most are told to start off with closed reed hand calls, also very affective
They don't make to many closed reed howlers, but they do have one on the market I know of and it's very easy to use sounds good too. Knight&Hale E-Z Howler Coyote Call, mod. 927

Bottom line, is it's not so much the type of caller you are using, it's the person using it. 
The closed reed is very easy to use and well work just as good as any open reed howler.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

My first two calls I bought were the hotdog and the lil' dog. The Lil' dog is my favorite it sounds so sweet and smooth, but the hotdog was hard to figure out. I rarely use the horn with the hotdog. It sounds a lot crisper.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

cpnhgnlngct said:


> I rarely use the horn with the hotdog. It sounds a lot crisper.


Same here, I rarely use my hotdog anyways but when I do use it, the horn stays under my bed with a pair of socks that got kicked under there with it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just got my first custom howler in the mail yesterday and WOW! What a fun call to make noise on. :beer:


----------



## J154Fry (Oct 29, 2006)

Well I'll give you two things. A. Just practice and work the reed and break it in and practice practice practice cannot be stressed enough! B. The Hot Dog is basically a glorified knock-off of the Dan Thompson Red Desert Howler. Yes I said it, Will Primos did steal the design from Dan Thompson and if you compare the two they are both almost identical. However, the Red Desert Howler sounds A LOT better and much clearer. If i were you id just call up Dan Thompson and but the real thing.


----------



## J154Fry (Oct 29, 2006)

Well I'll give you two things. A. Just practice and work the reed and break it in and practice practice practice cannot be stressed enough! B. The Hot Dog is basically a glorified knock-off of the Dan Thompson Red Desert Howler. Yes I said it, Will Primos did steal the design from Dan Thompson and if you compare the two they are both almost identical. However, the Red Desert Howler sounds A LOT better and much clearer. If i were you id just call up Dan Thompson and but the real thing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

lyonch said:


> With all my calls i spend alot of time pulling out the reed and adjusting it in and out to find the tone that i like to hear. My buddy blows the lil dog coyote hunting and that thing sounds like sweet nectar when he blows it.


Critter Calls will also sell you bulk reed material. Then you can play with sanding it thin, sanding just the tip thin, etc. I purchased enough for 50 to 60 calls for under $10 about ten years ago. I still have half of it left and enjoy messing with different thickness. I purchased three different types of reed material from them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought the same thing you did Plainsman. For eleven dollars I think I received 7 different sheets of reed material. Its fun messing with your calls. Just be careful if you mess with the toneboards. I had to give my 3 year old son one of my Tally Hos because I tried changing the shape of the toneboard and wrecked it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

J154Fry said:


> The Hot Dog is basically a glorified knock-off of the Dan Thompson Red Desert Howler. Yes I said it, Will Primos did steal the design from Dan Thompson


I mentioned this before, but if you go to Randy's website or Primos you will see that they are releasing a "New" and improved Hot Dog with a wooden body instead of a plastic body. Knocking off the knock off!


----------

